# Greatest arrow puller ever :)



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Lol. Great idea


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Another good arrow puller is a piece of the anti-slip mesh mat that they sell to keep rugs from slipping on wood floors.


----------



## roaddogjru (Aug 18, 2008)

The rubber shelf liners used in RVs and such work well and also available in any kitchen supply joint including Wally World.


----------



## skip2a (Jan 25, 2011)

The rubber circle things that insurance companies give you to open stuck jars work great also.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

That works very well but this one takes it to the next level (both price & function).


----------



## Hoyt1010 (Oct 14, 2009)

does your wife know about this? lol good idea


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

lol, she was pissed until i gave her some and she was able to easily pull her own arrows finally.


----------



## Hoyt1010 (Oct 14, 2009)

lol


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

A piece of innertube from a big truck tire works great also. Cut it to fit your hand, then put a hole in one end and thread it up on your middle finger.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Vortex69 said:


> That works very well but this one takes it to the next level (both price & function).


the best arrow puller ever right there...wish mine hadn't gotten stolen


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Vortex69 said:


> That works very well but this one takes it to the next level (both price & function).


What are the dimensions of this puller? I would like to make one.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Basically its a 3/4"od 1/2"id X 3" aluminum tube split in half with a rubber liner and two handles that can be made any way you want. 

The easy way is to just buy them from: 

http://www.ddarchery.com/


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Vortex69 said:


> Basically its a 3/4"od 1/2"id X 3" aluminum tube split in half with a rubber liner and two handles that can be made any way you want.
> 
> The easy way is to just buy them from:
> 
> http://www.ddarchery.com/


I work In a Plastics factory with our own tool and die shop, so I just like to play around and build stuff.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Your making me jealous. 

I used to be a tool & die maker with access to all those great machines but now have to be creative or do without.......or spend $$$


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

Rubber cabnet/drawer liner at the dollar store $1.00 for a 12"by 5 ft


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Vortex69 said:


> That works very well but this one takes it to the next level (both price & function).


x2 for me on the Double D arrow puller this is the best puller I ever used but, it is 32.00 or there abouts. 

So not quite as inexpensive as your wife's mat but worth every penny in my estimation. Oh and we'll see what price you pay when the wife figures out what happened to the mat. She may say she is over it, but a wife's memory will rival that of the elephant and every argument from now until you pass will include "And remember my mat..."

Thanks for sharing though that's using your noggin trying new things.


----------



## bman1977 (Feb 28, 2011)

ditto on the stuck jar openers.


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

http://www.ddarchery.com/ I agree! It works excellent... you spend thousands on equipment so what an extra $35 bucks on something you need and will enjoy using.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

just bumped into this and I'd boost it back to the top, the double D is worth a another look.


----------

